# imovie and the music (where is it?)



## blimi (Apr 30, 2005)

hi again
thanks to brianleahy I went to the shop and bought me a new cable and it's working, I get the video on my mac.
So I recorded some clips and wanted to add some music to it, I put in a cd and record/save it, but as soon as I play the clip there's no sound which I do not understand.

Could anyone please help me and tell me how I can actually hear the songs that I've added to the clips. 
(Well I can listen to them when I've just put them on the mac but as soon as I add them to the video there's no sound. When I watch them with quicktime the sound's there.)


Thank you


----------



## Natobasso (Apr 30, 2005)

If you're in iMovie it's fairly easy. You import your music into the program and it then shows up below your movie frames. Then you can move it around and play with it. The volume level is represented by the purple line that runs horizontally. If that line's all the way down, then your volume level is set to "0".

To raise the volume level you click the line and little yellow globes appear. The more you click on the line the more of these globes appear. Then you can adjust the volume up and down for the length of the clip in different spots as you see fit--lowered under speech, raised for effect, etc.

Let us know if this helps.

Make sure you are importing song files your iMovie can recognize. Go here for more on working with sound in iMovie:

http://www.apple.com/support/imovie/audio/


----------



## blimi (Apr 30, 2005)

I do get the purple line and when I play the clip in quicktime the sound is there, but I can't hear it in imovie.
I do not get those little yellow globes you mentioned in your post, could you maybe give me further explanations regarding these globes?

Thank you


----------



## Natobasso (Apr 30, 2005)

Well, when you click the purple line at a point you get a yellow globe which you can then edit the volume of the sound file.

Check out the link for iMovie I posted and it will give you more information.


----------

